# H1704, looking for ideas on loader mount and any manuals



## sniper695 (Dec 6, 2013)

hello,

I am purchasing a h1704 in a few weeks (its like 10hrs away lol) I just picked up a loader for it but need to make the mounting brackets. Does any have some good pics of the mounting brackets, and dimensions would be great also. 

I found a g174 manual does anyone have a pdf of the h1704 manual, loader manual etc?


----------

